

What’s new in Cassandra 1.0: Improved memory and disk space management - suprgeek
http://www.datastax.com/dev/blog/whats-new-in-cassandra-1-0-improved-memory-and-disk-space-management

======
jbellis
(This is part 2 of 4 planned about Cassandra 1.0. Part 1, compression, is
linked at the bottom of this. Parts 3 and 4 will cover leveldb-based
compaction and performance.)

